# Have you watched Mr. Robot?



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Okay. So I know that this is not necessarily a Frustration of mine that I have so this topic may not entirely belong in the Frustration Section but the "Entertainment" section is mostly filled with threads that don't pertain to the type of discussion I hope to evoke.

Mr. Robot follows a young man named Elliot who is an internet security tech by day and hacker by night.

The character of Elliot has Social Anxiety and doesn't know how to talk to people (but of course for the show to progress, he talks to people more so than I).

He also feels as though society is distracted by unimportant matters such as materialistic things and false idols such as celebrities. because we are cowards whom would rather hide from the truth. He is also against corporations.

Mr. Robot is there to break Elliot free from his Prison.

Fiction like this speaks to me. I share many similar viewpoints with Elliot and it is refreshing to see something at least get the conversation started.

Whether it is portrayed accurately or not, the term "social anxiety" is making it into the ether and could possible help folks understand what we go through.

Have you Watched the show?
Can you relate to Elliot at all?
What could shows/media do to improve awareness of social anxiety?

If you haven't watched it yet, do so here.











Is this even discussion worthy?

*PS. Elliot goes on a brilliant rant about 12 minutes in.*


----------



## omniamis (Apr 17, 2015)

I've watched the pilot and I think its enjoyable as a show overall. Like you said its nice to see/hear the term being used. He seems very well adjusted, or medicated. Even though he's all, cliche underground computer tech he also seems to have a lot of succsessful contact with people. I guess maybe it can help get the point across that many people suffer in silence. And I really love what fsociety is trying to accomplish with taking down Evil Corp ^^


----------



## girlafraid1991 (Jun 30, 2015)

I watched the pilot and was ridiculously happy to finally see a TV show that has a main character with social anxiety. I will definitely keep watching and am excited to see what happens next.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I watched the first episode and thought it was great. I too noticed that Eliot has social anxiety and made me relate even better with him. I'm hoping the show is able to keep the quality going. I have the second episode on DVR but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I didn't think episode 2 would be able to live up to the hype of the pilot, but it did. It was just as good as the first episode. If this continues Mr. Robot might end up being one of my favorite shows on television.

Mild spoilers: 

The ending to episode 2 was really strange, but good. I have a nagging feeling that fsociety (or just Mr. Robot) is all in Elliot's head though. I think that scene where Elliot leaves his dog at the drugs chick's apartment to go with the hacker chick kind of acknowledges the fact that it's all in his head, considering that the drug chick doesn't react in any sort of way and doesn't even speaks to her. She sort of looks her way at one point, but that's just because Elliot is looking in that direction, she probably was wondering what he was looking at. It's all very strange considering that the drug chick is clearly interested in Elliot in a romantic way, another woman would get in the way of that. 

Then again maybe they're all real except for Mr. Robot, and we end up with a sort of Fight Club-esque ending to the season where Elliot ends up finding out that he is in fact Mr. Robot, and that he was the one who formed fsociety out of the anger he felt towards what Evil Corp did to his father. That in fact he is the one calling all the shots, and was the one to bring all the hackers together. This "theory" of mine is sort of substantiated by the fact that when the people in fsociety is speaking to Elliot or Mr. Robot they seem to be aligned, as if they're speaking to only one person, and that person is Elliot.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I work in IT and a coworker told me about it. The character is interesting but I can't relate to him all that much. I wasn't abused as a child, I don't get laid, I don't do drugs, I don't have a close friend, loneliness doesn't bother me to a large degree, I'm not open about my social anxiety, I'm not good at reading people, etc.
I'm still enjoying the show so far though, and will keep watching it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its my new favorite show....... I'm glad to be part of the revolution.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Seems interesting. I often have a problem watching series which is ongoing, because i don't like to wait, but i think i will give it a try. I'm starting to run out of interesting tv-series to watch now too.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

It would be difficult for a series to effectively tell a story with a character who cant progress.. which is what it feels like sa does, makes you stuck. But I guess it's all so subjective.. Ill take a look, thanks for sharing .-.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

altghost said:


> It would be difficult for a series to effectively tell a story with a character who cant progress.. which is what it feels like sa does, makes you stuck. But I guess it's all so subjective.. Ill take a look, thanks for sharing .-.


In what way is he not progressing? He has already progressed by opening up about the death of his father to Mr. Robot and turning in his dealer's boss, which basically means no withdrawal drugs.

I think you need to pay more attention to the show while you're watching it unless you gave up at the pilot, which isn't suppose to have characters progress, but rather set up everything for what's to come.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

In the 1st episode, he's going to his friend's birthday party at a bar. When he gets there, he looks inside at everyone socializing, then gets the hell out of there. I can relate...


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm loving this show thus far.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah ^^^........I can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

indielife said:


> In what way is he not progressing? He has already progressed by opening up about the death of his father to Mr. Robot and turning in his dealer's boss, which basically means no withdrawal drugs.
> 
> I think you need to pay more attention to the show while you're watching it unless you gave up at the pilot, which isn't suppose to have characters progress, but rather set up everything for what's to come.


I think you need to pay more attention to what you read ;P I was saying that sa makes it difficult for people to progress in life, sometimes making it feel like every day is largely the same-- as if youre stuck, and isolated-- and that it'd be difficult to tell a story that occurs within that repetitive day-to-day.

The only one I recall is Welcome to the NHK, and the main character was able to progress because of a highschool friend and the meeting of a stranger, who both kind of forced his life to open up more (iirc).


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

This is my new favourite tv show! It's already been renewed so I have high hopes.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Episode 3 spoilers:



indielife said:


> The ending to episode 2 was really strange, but good. I have a nagging feeling that fsociety (or just Mr. Robot) is all in Elliot's head though. I think that scene where Elliot leaves his dog at the drugs chick's apartment to go with the hacker chick kind of acknowledges the fact that it's all in his head, considering that the drug chick doesn't react in any sort of way and doesn't even speaks to her. She sort of looks her way at one point, but that's just because Elliot is looking in that direction, she probably was wondering what he was looking at. It's all very strange considering that the drug chick is clearly interested in Elliot in a romantic way, another woman would get in the way of that.


Apparently this theory of mine was wrong as the drug chick acknowledged and spoke to and about the hacker chick. I think the other one about Mr. Robot not being real is quite a safe bet though as nobody ever acknowledges him. I was right about the romance subplot however.

It's also quite neat that Tyrell is Swedish (his character and in real life), I had no idea.

The show keeps being great; I don't have anything to complain about thus far, great show!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't wait for tonight's episode.....Elliot finally joins FSociety (I think).


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

indielife said:


> Episode 3 spoilers:
> I think the other one about Mr. Robot not being real is quite a safe bet though as nobody ever acknowledges him. I was right about the romance subplot however.


Yeah, I've been noticing that too. When Eliot meets Mr. Robot in the bar near his work place the bartender does not really look at or acknowledge Mr. Robot nor did the people in Eliot's work place really notice or say anything about him. It does seem like no one except Eliot is talking to or noticing him.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Episode 4 spoiler:



Darktower776 said:


> Yeah, I've been noticing that too. When Eliot meets Mr. Robot in the bar near his work place the bartender does not really look at or acknowledge Mr. Robot nor did the people in Eliot's work place really notice or say anything about him. It does seem like no one except Eliot is talking to or noticing him.


Well it's pretty much confirmed now. He was even mentioned as Mr. Robot one time at the end of the dream, even though they did their best to cut it off before the whole word was finished. On top of that in his dream he took off the FSociety mask in front of a camera, and everyone kept talking to Mr. Robot when he was right next to Elliot as usual.

Everything in the episode hinted very strongly at him being Mr. Robot.

I think it's time confirm that ELLIOT == MR. ROBOT.

I have to say that this weeks episode was quite weak though. The dream sequence just kept going on and on and made very little sense most of the time, as if it was trying to be intelligent, but just failed. At some point in the episode they kept babbling on about these ways of attacking the system, and it made NO SENSE. At least earlier they would say things that actually made sense. In this episode they just kept on spouting out teach words in a sequence to fool us into thinking it was being smart, but it just left the audience extremely confused. My tech knowledge is far above average and very little of what was said made any sense at all; the words did, but not the way they were used. By far my least favorite episode of the season. I really hope it doesn't continue, and gets back on track.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ I really like the last episode. It gave us some insight on what is going on in Elliot's head. I felt like I got to know him better. I also liked how Angela step outside her box and opened up to the audience.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Keith David's best performance to date.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I'm sorry guys, I didn't realize that the thread was moved to the entertainment section, i thought it died. Glad I've found some people who like the show as much as me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So I'm guessing Mr. Robot is real :stu.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

This is the third forum I've seen mention this show, but saw no mention of it anywhere else. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> So I'm guessing Mr. Robot is real :stu.


If you notice when Mr. Robot is talking to Darlene, the camera never shows Elliot until Mr. Robot stops talking.

I think that scene was to throw everyone off the scent. I still think Mr. Robot is in Elliot's head.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

IveGotToast said:


> If you notice when Mr. Robot is talking to Darlene, the camera never shows Elliot until Mr. Robot stops talking.
> 
> I think that scene was to throw everyone off the scent. I still think Mr. Robot is in Elliot's head.


Good point......I'm still on the fence about it tho. I don't want to jump to conclusions to soon.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Every time Mr. Robot does something Elliot stands idly by, which pretty much hints very strongly at Mr. Robot not being real. I think we can pretty much confirm him as not real at this point, he is just what Elliot always wanted to be, and the exact opposite of his father. 

I liked the last episode, a huge step up from episode 4.Though it was of course not anywhere near as good as the pilot.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

How about that Bill scene though? I've felt that way about myself my entire life.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Hmm this show seems interesting. I might give it a go.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

@AllieG Be sure to tell us how you like it.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> @AllieG Be sure to tell us how you like it.


Will do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I created a Mr. Robot social group if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another great episode. Poor Shayla.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> If you notice when Mr. Robot is talking to Darlene, the camera never shows Elliot until Mr. Robot stops talking.
> 
> I think that scene was to throw everyone off the scent. I still think Mr. Robot is in Elliot's head.


I agree I think it was to try and throw everyone off as well. I still believe Elliot is Mr. Robot. Unless Mr. Robot keeps having more concrete interactions with other people and Elliot is also there talking and doing stuff then I still think they are one and the same.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

These last few episodes have been so good. The opening flashback with Shayla actually had me feeling pretty sad. And the ending with Tyrell. Can't think of a better use for FKA Twigs.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Saw it on IMDB, got pleasantly surprised it's about a character with social anxiety. It's on my to watch list.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

I didn't really get much of a social anxiety vibe from the trailer I saw. He talked pretty confidently to that guy he met in the shop or whatever.
But eh I'll give the first episode a try.


----------



## Shack (Jan 8, 2010)

The character says he has social anxiety but I agree that it didn't seem all that much true to life. I mean he gets laid in the first episode lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Elliot does seem socially awkward but doesn't really seem to have social anxiety in most cases. He seems more toward the autism spectrum than anything.

Anyway 

****SPOILERS****

I was pretty sad that Shayla was killed in the recent episode. I thought she would be dead in the trunk but I was hoping she was still alive.

*****SPOILERS***


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lia of Wednesday said:


> Did anyone see the last episode? It seems as though Elliot has a bit more than SA and depression!


Yeah, looks like amnesia maybe. Nice twist in the story line.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

The last episode definitely threw fans for a loop. It will be interesting to see how the dynamic between Elliot and Darlene changes and in turn how that affects fsociety.

Glad that this show exists.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

My brother put me on to this show. It's really good.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

girlafraid1991 said:


> I watched the pilot and was ridiculously happy to finally see a TV show that has a main character with social anxiety. I will definitely keep watching and am excited to see what happens next.


Check out The Peep Show on Netflix. You can find episodes on YouTube too. The main character has SA to some degree and it's incredibly funny.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Mr Robot :rain

Maxence Cyrin - Where Is My Mind


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I hate to say it but... CALLED IT! 

It will be fun to see Elliot and Tyrell working together as a team. All the haters on IMDB who said that the Tyrell story was so distant were all wrong.

The show started amazing, then it went a little downhill, but it sure picked up towards the end (especially the last episode). The setup for S2 is pretty much flawless so far, so much to look forward to. It could even be that S2 will be better than S1.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

As awesome as I think Tyrell's been as a character, very Patrick Bateman-esque, I think he will die next week. Darlene hid the gun in the popcorn machine for a reason, they won't just ignore that for the season finale. TV shows typically like to do something big for the finale and Tyrell being fired, having his wife disown him, he has become the most expendable character.
@SilentWitness I loved when I heard that cover. Sam Esmail is fully embracing the fact that we know this whole show is an homage in part to to Fight Club. Chuck Palahniuk (Fight Club Author) must be proud.

I kind of wish I were ****ed up enough to create an alter-ego that got **** done for me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't believe the season finale is next week. Wow, this season went by fast.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> As awesome as I think Tyrell's been as a character, very Patrick Bateman-esque, I think he will die next week.


I hope not. He's too interesting to die. I still don't know what he's about. He's so evil.

I love this show. It's a great find. I think I may watch the episodes again because I missed some points. The QA has all the answers

Every Single Question You Have About Mr. Robot, Answered


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I love how Elliot's narration at the cemetery was like "I am Mr. Robot, but you already knew that." 

Yes, we did know. We've all seen Fight Club. I enjoyed the subtle "wink winks" at the audience, congratulating us on paying attention, but Where Is My Mind was just to much. It's like it was for anyone who hasn't gotten it yet. 

Now that this is all over, I hope we can avoid the Fight Club homages next season, because the characters and story are strong enough without it.

Also something I haven't seen anyone talking about is another one of Elliots linse in this episode. "I'm pretty far from ok." Fits in nice since they went and saw Pulp Fiction at the beginning.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

It does remind me of Fight Club. I love Fight Club. I can't believe I missed all the references. 

I guess it's Hack Club.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Postponing the finale???? Why do I live in America??? Fml. Don't get me wrong the Virginia shooting is awful but to postpone a show is a little much.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Postponing the finale???? Why do I live in America??? Fml. Don't get me wrong the Virginia shooting is awful but to postpone a show is a little much.


It's also a bit of a spoiler. Now we know someone gets shot. But who?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, I rewatched the entire series. I really can't get enough of it. It's a lot better the second time around and makes more sense. 

But Elliot is completely insane. Social anxiety is the least of his problems. Watching him argue loudly with Mr. Robot is disturbing. 

I'm a programmer who works for a giant Wall Street firm. So, I do feel like I work for Evil Corp. It's sickens me how greedy my employers are.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Season finale wasn't bad. Wanted more though, especially after having to wait an extra week.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Season finale wasn't bad. Wanted more though, especially after having to wait an extra week.


Episode 9 was really the finale. It answered the big question of the season. This episode was more like a preview of season 2 asking a bunch of new questions.

I really like how they brought back that guy he hacked. I feel like other shows would have forgotten him.


----------



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Okay. So I know that this is not necessarily a Frustration of mine that I have so this topic may not entirely belong in the Frustration Section but the "Entertainment" section is mostly filled with threads that don't pertain to the type of discussion I hope to evoke.
> 
> Mr. Robot follows a young man named Elliot who is an internet security tech by day and hacker by night.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad somebody started this thread because I was going to ask. I've been watching this show and wanted to share it on this forum b/c of the main character's social anxiety. I'm on episode 7 and so far I really like this show, the casting is diverse, which is awesome and as far as mental health, there is so much I can relate with Elliot's social anxiety.

I have a huge crush on Rami Malek as well LOL.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I thought it was pretty cool that a software I founded and developed a decade ago was featured on that show.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

After the finally I was wondering why they postponed it. Then I realized it was all about that scene with the Evil Corp exec. I don't think it had anything to do with current events. I was expecting something more shocking and violent.

[spoilers]
I can't believe he pulled it off. I thought something this big would never go down. I still think they're going to find they key and decrypt.

But now we're left wondering what Tyrell did. It looks like Tyrell has joined fsociety. I think he was the one in the mask. I bet you anything he kept the encryption key and is going to blackmail Evil Corp

[/spoilers]


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Whatev said:


> Worst postponed season finale I've ever seen.


I thought it was cool. And that scene at the Evil Corp mansion was so creepy. The CEO is so evil, a lot like Tyrell, that he doesn't realize there is anything wrong with being evil.

My only complaint is the cliffhanger. Will there be a season 2 or is he planning to make a movie?

I really think Mr. Robot is better suited for a series than a movie.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

AngelClare said:


> Will there be a season 2


:yes


----------



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm on episode 7, so I can't really speak too much, but I can definitely relate to parts of his social anxiety where he generally seems to be disappointed by the fakeness of the world around him but desires to be empathetic where he can be and has a willingness to do something about the stagnancy of bad things happening around him.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

That shoe guy was super annoying.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

The season finale was a bit underwhelming and left a ton of questions but it was alright overall IMO. Who is knocking on Elliot's apartment door? Where is Tyrell? Will Elliot's therapist's ex BF be a new enemy for Elliot?

Mr. Robot was already approved for a second season shortly after the pilot aired I think.


----------



## LostCause2011 (Apr 18, 2013)

Elliot is the best character ever Elliot is probably on this site because he's just like us. I'm so happy that it got renewed and is my favorite summer show this year. That last episode was amazing!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LostCause2011 said:


> Elliot is probably on this site because he's just like us.


You do know Elliot is not a real person right? lol.......I know what you meant.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

just started watching this, enjoying it so far.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Of course.. awaiting season 2.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Re-watching it. Better the second time. And the pilot was a damn near perfect episode of TV.

And because of it, I've been listening to this album a lot. An album I probably would have never given a chance otherwise.






I was actually just thinking how this show encapsulates the 2010's more than any other current show. Breaking Bad, The Walking Dead, Game Of Thrones (Obviously) could be from any time period, but in this show everything screams this decade.

Obsession with Social Media, constant protests, all the technology and hacking, openness and acceptance of gays and transgenders, criticism of the elite, the government, the media, the celebrities, the wars, the gmos.

Drug dealers dealing pills, characters feeling apart from the rest of the world, and of course the casual way they dress and the music choices like Alabama Shakes, FKA Twigs, and Perfume Genius.


----------

